# Can anyone recommend a kickstand for a bike which tows a childs trailer?



## John_S (10 May 2016)

Hello All,

I have recently got a childs bike trailer that I tow and on the first few ventures out I've had several times when getting the kids in or out of the trailer whereby my bike, which at the time I've tried to prop up against something, has fallen over.

Therefore I'd like to get a kickstand so that the bike is more stable when I'm getting the kids in & out of the trailer &/or when I'm loading things in or out of the back of it. Fortunately my bike has a kickstand plate which will hopefully help.

However I've never bought a kickstand before and I just wondered if anybody has any recommendations?

Thinking about this I think that ideally I'd like a kickstand with two legs just to give maximum stability because even with one leg I think that when the kids are getting in & out the bike could still fall over.

Thanks in advance for anyone who can recommend a kickstand.

John


----------



## ANT 666 (10 May 2016)

Pletscher esge twin leg.
https://www.evanscycles.com/pletscher-double-leg-center-kickstand-00103480


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 May 2016)

ANT 666 said:


> Pletscher esge twin leg.
> https://www.evanscycles.com/pletscher-double-leg-center-kickstand-00103480


Twin leg is exactly the type I would recommend too, & know its a picture so may be deceiving, but that one looks a bit flimsy compared to others I've seen.

(heretic time) The one I used with my kids/shopping trailer many years ago came from Halfords and it was excellent. They still sold them last time I was browsing in there.


----------



## Tim Hall (10 May 2016)

The Pletscher ESGE one is rated for 25kg. The Ursus Jumbo, as fitted to Circe Helios tandems amongst others, is rated for 40kg.


----------



## ANT 666 (10 May 2016)

The plescher is no way flimsy and as you just need it to hold the bike up when loading the trailer the weight is no issue, looks a lot neater than that jumbo too.


----------



## John_S (10 May 2016)

Hi ANT 666, shouldbeinbed and Tim,

Many thanks for your tips which is much appreciated because not having bought a kickstand before I didn't know where to start.

I don't live too far away from an Evans so I'll go in there on the off chance that they stock the Pletscher stand so that I can take a look. Looking at the Pletscher website ( https://www.pletscher.ch/index.php/en/products-en/kickstands-en/center-kickstands-en ) it looks like it's available in two sizes as follows:-

Strut length L1 Modell S 290/26"
Strut length L1 Modell L 320/28"

When I try and get the right size for my bike my wheels are 700c so is it a simple case of going for the model listed as 28" or is there more to it than that because lots of people in the Evans website reviews seemed to say that they needed to cut the kickstand legs.

The Ursos Jumbo ( http://ursus.it/products/urban-city/kickstands/jumbo-80 ) also looks good and I like the look of the fact that it seems to come with wide feet. As an example I took my kids to the local park in the trailer and stopped on the grass so if the legs on the stand are quite narrow there's a fair chance that they'll just dig into the ground.

When I was on the Ursos website I saw that they do the Jumbo model which is aluminium but they also make a steel double kickstand called the Hopper.

http://ursus.it/products/urban-city/kickstands/hopper-83

With respect to both the Jumbo and Hopper Ursos stands their website says that they're both available in two leg lengths 275mm and 300mm. If I went for the Ursos stands does anyone know how to tell what length I should get? My wheels are 700c and so I wonder if it would be releated to that with me needing to go for the 300mm leg length if I went for an Ursos stand?

Thanks to anyone for any advice on the above or alternative options!

Cheers,

John


----------



## gareth01244 (10 May 2016)

I have a single legged stand you can have free of charge if you like? In fact I have a couple, one is like new.
Let me know if you want to give it a try?


----------



## John_S (12 May 2016)

Hi Gareth,

Thanks for the offer which is really kind of you!

I think that I'm going to try and give a double legged stand a go though. The reason is that when my kids are trying to get into or out of the trailer they're invariably fighting over who is going to get either in or out first & they're not really concentrating on what they're doing. As a result there's a lot of moving about & knocking the trailer which moves the bike so I think that a double might be the best way to go for maximum stability.

Cheers for the offer though.

John


----------



## Sixmile (16 May 2016)

I feel your pain. The trailer made my brand new bike look like it'd be around the block for years after only a few months use with the trailer.


----------



## seraphina (16 May 2016)

A very timely thread - I had been looking for a stand now I routinely tow trailers or have a small person in the child seat. The Pletscher is being fitted by Himself as we speak. 

It is knackering on the poor bikes, isn't it? I suspect my chain mileage is going to plummet.


----------

